# Game #19: Phoenix Suns (14-4) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (12-5) - 12/2



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 7PMEST/5PMMT/4PST
Where: Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, OH 
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 99-126 @ New York Knicks*











*Phoenix Suns (14-4) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Cleveland Cavaliers (12-5)

Starters: 








[PG] Mo Williams







[SG] Anthony Parker








[SF] LeBron James








[PF] J.J. Hickson







[C] Shaquille O'Neal *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I hope tonight they come out and play.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Goodness... This team is getting smoked right now. Cavs are winning at halftime 57-29. I just got home so I haven't seen the game... Wtf is going on?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I was about to ask the same. . . . Cleveland may play defense, but Suns would never get held under 30 points for a half. Something is not right. 
I haven't watched any of the game, so I have no idea what the hell is going.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:jawdrop: 57-29 at the half? Jesus. 

I just started watching now and they're down by 19.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think aliens came in from a theme park in space and stole their abilities to play basketball. 


Note to self: never ever ever bet on the Suns again. Three blowouts in a row. LA NYK and CLE.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Road games are probably starting to catch up with them. I mean, 15 out of their first 22 away? Ridiculous.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

If there was a bright spot in this game it was how Dragic was playing in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

True. For the last couple of games or so, it looked like he went back to being Tragic again.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

why didnt Gentry play Lou Amundson? He would of helped tremendously in a game where we came out tired, and played little defense.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Road games are probably starting to catch up with them. I mean, 15 out of their first 22 away? Ridiculous.


Yeah, they were commenting on how the Suns haven't had any practice due to the heavy number of road games. I guess that kinda catches up to you. To be even more accurate, they have to travel for 23 out of their first 26 games. That is just insane. Why didn't management raise a stink over the schedule?

Hell, even the last 32 games we play just as many roadies as home games. There are literally 5 home stays in which the Suns play 3 or more home games in a row as compared to 5 road trips of 4 or more games. Their only good home stay is at the end of the season (60-65 games into the season) against teams that will be in the playoffs or battling for position (i.e. no cupcakes)


----------

